# WatchGecko- Straps



## Guest (Jun 28, 2021)

I usually buy my straps from watchGecko and have always been satiesfied, but they are quit expensive(if u do not find anything on sale)

Any other places you guys recommend to buy straps from?

Thank you for your input


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

I have bought quite a few straps from here. https://www.natostrapstore.com/ All have been very good quality. Often pick up bits and bobs on ebay also.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Since finding my way back here, I have bought several straps from CheapestNatoStraps (CNS) in Sweden - Value for money is excellent - If you want to check the quality for yourself first, drop me a pm with details of what sort of strap you are after & I'm sure I have one I can let go for whatever I paid for it - You will also find other threads in this forum about CNS ...
Forum sponsor Lunar Watch Straps have (at present) a small range of straps, but again I can vouch for their quality & the boss there (Jamie) is very helpful if you contact him, or ask something here - You will see in their sub-forum that we get 10% off as forum members (as long as item you plan to buy isn't already on sale) ...
HTH ... Paul


----------



## Newton Sheep (May 23, 2021)

+1 for cheapestnatostraps

I've had good straps from aliexpress (and some poor ones) as long as you don't mind waiting, and waiting, and waiting...

I've never bought from them, but Vario get good reviews. Might give them a try one day.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Since finding my way back here, I have bought several straps from CheapestNatoStraps (CNS) in Sweden - Value for money is excellent - If you want to check the quality for yourself first, drop me a pm with details of what sort of strap you are after & I'm sure I have one I can let go for whatever I paid for it - You will also find other threads in this forum about CNS ...
> Forum sponsor Lunar Watch Straps have (at present) a small range of straps, but again I can vouch for their quality & the boss there (Jamie) is very helpful if you contact him, or ask something here - You will see in their sub-forum that we get 10% off as forum members (as long as item you plan to buy isn't already on sale) ...
> HTH ... Paul


 Lunar have a great deal on this week, buy 1 and 75% off the second strap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> I have bought quite a few straps from here. https://www.natostrapstore.com/ All have been very good quality. Often pick up bits and bobs on ebay also.


 Thanks for the information. Doesnt look like they are UK based?! I have a big issue called waiting



PaulBoy said:


> Since finding my way back here, I have bought several straps from CheapestNatoStraps (CNS) in Sweden - Value for money is excellent - If you want to check the quality for yourself first, drop me a pm with details of what sort of strap you are after & I'm sure I have one I can let go for whatever I paid for it - You will also find other threads in this forum about CNS ...
> Forum sponsor Lunar Watch Straps have (at present) a small range of straps, but again I can vouch for their quality & the boss there (Jamie) is very helpful if you contact him, or ask something here - You will see in their sub-forum that we get 10% off as forum members (as long as item you plan to buy isn't already on sale) ...
> HTH ... Paul


 Oh thats amazing, thank you! Im looking for a blue and white natostrap or a blue Rubber strap 22mm! 10 prosent off is Gold! I migth buy more than just a few Are you based in UK?



Newton Sheep said:


> +1 for cheapestnatostraps
> 
> I've had good straps from aliexpress (and some poor ones) as long as you don't mind waiting, and waiting, and waiting...
> 
> I've never bought from them, but Vario get good reviews. Might give them a try one day.


 Im trying not to buy from ali express due to bad experience in the past with site like that, plus I hate waiting, i have the syndrome called "I would like to have it yesterday"



Bow said:


> Lunar have a great deal on this week, buy 1 and 75% off the second strap.


 Damn, I going to have a look right now! Thank you


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Grailmaster said:


> Thanks for the information. Doesnt look like they are UK based?! I have a big issue called waiting
> 
> Oh thats amazing, thank you! Im looking for a blue and white natostrap or a blue Rubber strap 22mm! 10 prosent off is Gold! I migth buy more than just a few Are you based in UK?


 Rather than bore others here, I will send you a pm with details of the 22mm straps I have - They are all unworn (other than to take a pic) & yes (as per my profile) I'm in UK
Paul


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Grailmaster said:


> Roxyben said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought quite a few straps from here. https://www.natostrapstore.com/ All have been very good quality. Often pick up bits and bobs on ebay also.
> ...


 Based in Nottingham as far as I'm aware. Really good straps!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bow said:


> Lunar have a great deal on this week, buy 1 and 75% off the second strap.


 Thanks for the heads up on that :thumbsup: - You owe me £25! :laugh:


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that :thumbsup: - You owe me £25! :laugh:


 I saved myself £15 by spending £25 too! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2021)

PaulBoy said:


> Rather than bore others here, I will send you a pm with details of the 22mm straps I have - They are all unworn (other than to take a pic) & yes (as per my profile) I'm in UK
> Paul


 Yeah, I did not mean to bore anybody :biggrin:


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

PaulBoy said:


> Since finding my way back here, I have bought several straps from CheapestNatoStraps (CNS) in Sweden - Value for money is excellent - If you want to check the quality for yourself first, drop me a pm with details of what sort of strap you are after & I'm sure I have one I can let go for whatever I paid for it - You will also find other threads in this forum about CNS ...
> Forum sponsor Lunar Watch Straps have (at present) a small range of straps, but again I can vouch for their quality & the boss there (Jamie) is very helpful if you contact him, or ask something here - You will see in their sub-forum that we get 10% off as forum members (as long as item you plan to buy isn't already on sale) ...
> HTH ... Paul


 Did you have to pay any import fees? I've got 5 straps on the way from them. Cheers

Cnc I meant.

CNS!!!

ukwatchstrap.co.uk are excellent, great choice, excellent service. The quality is the same as WatchGecko for much less. Bought several Fluco straps from them.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Did you have to pay any import fees? I've got 5 straps on the way from them. Cheers
> 
> Cnc I meant.
> 
> ...


 Hello ... There is no guarantee you won't have to pay import fees, but I have done at least 4x orders now (one of which was for 5x straps) and have never had to pay import fees
Cheers ... Paul


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for letting me know Paul, fingers crossed. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2021)

Raymond Spanks said:


> Did you have to pay any import fees? I've got 5 straps on the way from them. Cheers
> 
> Cnc I meant.
> 
> ...


 Okay I may try them Instead of watchgecko. But watchgecko usually deliver next day so that is a big yay for me


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

All I've seen here are nato straps recommendations. What about leather?


----------



## Mariza (Nov 22, 2021)

I usually buy my straps from Watch Gecko. But currently buying from another watch strap. Very good quality. I can help if you want.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Grailmaster said:


> Thanks for the information. Doesnt look like they are UK based?! I have a big issue called waiting
> 
> Oh thats amazing, thank you! Im looking for a blue and white natostrap or a blue Rubber strap 22mm! 10 prosent off is Gold! I migth buy more than just a few Are you based in UK?
> 
> ...


 Haveston for U.K. based.


----------

